# Hook sizes for CBBT croaker



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I have a question for the anglers having success on the CBBt pier. Which size hooks are you all using? And are they long or short shank hooks? Or are they circle type hooks?

Thanks


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I have never had a problem with 2/0 circle hooks for croaker. They work great and when the croaker are aggressive, they really hook themselves. Everytime I catch a croaker with a circle hook, corner of the mouth everytime. You can use larger hooks up to maybe a 5/0 if they are running large.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Geeze...a 2/0 minimum size*

I normally us a regular 2. Guess I had better up it three sizes to 2/0. Thanks Anthony.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*THRIFYANGLE*

Hey Thrify, 
I go along w/ Anthony but usually I run a size 1 or 2 circle, and sometimes a 1/0. Haven't failed me yet.. even though I was wearing a skunk hat and attitude from last Saturday's Striper Tournament. My bubby, Tunafish, ended up get'n 2nd place in points and second largest fish @ 34". I didn't get a bite until 5mins before time and it got hung and I lost both rigs on both poles. What a drag. 

Any haps at Seagull Pier. I've read a few posts but haven't seen anything that should bring me down this weekend. What's the weather forecast? 

Give me something to churn on... LOL


----------



## Fish N Fool (Jan 5, 2003)

had luck on shorttys anywhere from 1/0 to 3/0 good luck









<ô{(((()>< here feeshyfeeshy¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Huntsman*

I had a feeling you would soon get bored of those cold weather stripers. After all, it's spring time, lol. One look in my freezer wouldn't back that up though. 

I have heard of rain possibility this coming Sunday. maybe even a thunderstorm. But you know how that rain prediction was all wrong a few weekends back. Not a drop, lol. 60's for the daytime temps sound good. Lows in the 40's. Wouldn't hurt to have to rain gear handy........but don't forget the winter coat, hat and gloves, lol. You never know!

I intended to head out there by now. Bought some long shank hooks today. Guess old habits are hard to break. Besides...I couldn't walk out the store without buying anything after they were so kind to give me a duplicate of my lost license. Am seriously considering it, but there seems to be a lot of activity as of late. Guess a lot of folks have been reading the Va boards. Possibly elbow to elbow on the "T" this weekend. But you know me.....I'll just charm someone out of their spot, lol. I'll just give em the ole, "meet me half way", lol. Hey, it worked once. 
Ok........I'll stop dreaming now. I'll just stick to the ole "huff and puff I can't take another step." Think it'll work? lol


I wonder how long the croaker will be heading thru. I don't want to miss this influx cause from what I have been told...........fishing will not be full force til around May. I'm getting tired of the store bought whiting, trout, and flounder fillets. Now I know how fish feel when forced to choose between eating old tasting fish or passing up a meal. Course it would be great if you made the trip down. You do have bloodworms to burn, don't you? JK.

I'll post if I make it out there. 

Thanks for the hook tips.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Thanks Fish N Fool*

I have some from last year. Unfortunately they aren't circle hooks. Maybe I should head up to the alnight WallyWorld. Saw some red ones today. I might pick up some 1/0 ones.

Thanks again


----------

